# Testing for Rank



## TSUNAMI KENPO (Jul 14, 2004)

:idunno: I have a general question. Can a 1st dan promote a 2nd brown to first brown? I know Grandmaster Parker had a 2 degree rule. Is anyone still following that or was that for Quality control as students moved up.


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Jul 14, 2004)

It all depends on who is dictating the rank in your org.   I can promote to 6th Black if I choose to, though I probably won't, and even when I do, it's gonna be alotta years before anyone gets to that rank with my standards.

DarK LorD


----------



## Mark L (Jul 14, 2004)

Dark Kenpo Lord said:
			
		

> ... and even when I do, it's gonna be alotta years before anyone gets to that rank with my standards.
> 
> DarK LorD


Is that because the standard was so high for you, or are your personal standards getting higher for particular ranks with your increased knowledge and experience.  Either is a good thing, but I prefer the latter.

My teacher says his students are better than he ever was at given ranks, and the bar is continually rising.  Evolution is a beautiful thing.


----------



## satans.barber (Jul 15, 2004)

Depends on the organisation. At our club we're not allowed to grade anyone, even though the three of us have ~35 years experience in the Martial Arts between us. Instead we have to pay* the head of our organisation to travel up and grade for us. I personally think it's a bit silly not even being able to grade juniors to yellow tip, but there you go.

Ian.

* if I was feeling cynical, and I am, I could point out that if we were allowed to grade ourselves certain people wouldn't make any money by travelling up to do gradings...


----------



## OC Kid (Jul 15, 2004)

SB
That sounds like Hes trying to make some money off ya. I just dropped my affiliation with the association that originally ranked me 20 years ago. Why? Because they were all about control. 
Im about 1500 miles from them. 
There is only one other B/B anywhere near me and they want to control me. Control means send dues to belong, my students have to pay dues to recieve this newsletter about people they will never meet  and things they will have nothing to do with as all events are in the other state.
They want me to pay for everything including a dvd explaining the forms. Isnt that why one joins a association for the help and info?
Anway They can all eat me. Im tired of their attitude. 
 Its time for me to break away.  My rank standards/requirements are a lot higher then theirs and no politics to deal with. Life is good.


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Jul 15, 2004)

Mark L said:
			
		

> Is that because the standard was so high for you, or are your personal standards getting higher for particular ranks with your increased knowledge and experience. Either is a good thing, but I prefer the latter.
> 
> My teacher says his students are better than he ever was at given ranks, and the bar is continually rising. Evolution is a beautiful thing.


My personal standards have grown and would expect my senior students to live up to a better one than myself at that rank because they have access to info quicker than I ever did.    As my knowledge increases, so do my students', at a much lower belt rank than myself at that time.   My personal Kenpo army is in work as we speak.

DarK LorD


----------



## satans.barber (Jul 15, 2004)

OC Kid said:
			
		

> SB
> That sounds like Hes trying to make some money off ya. I just dropped my affiliation with the association that originally ranked me 20 years ago. Why? Because they were all about control.
> Im about 1500 miles from them.
> There is only one other B/B anywhere near me and they want to control me. Control means send dues to belong, my students have to pay dues to recieve this newsletter about people they will never meet  and things they will have nothing to do with as all events are in the other state.
> ...



Doesn't really matter to me, our club is a non profit club now, so it's not as if anyone's taking money out of my pocket, it just means there's less in the bank for equipment, BBQ's etc.. I don't even mind paying for him to come up to grade really, it's more the fact that he said we categorically _couldn't_ do it ourselves, that's what annoyed me rather than the money.

Ian.


----------



## OC Kid (Jul 15, 2004)

Yea I can see that. You know your student both weakness and strengths. Its hard to have someone detached come for his "approval" a buddy of mine dropped out of the same system because they said he couldnt test his student for shodan because he was a shodan. They even said that the student wouldnt be put under Jeff (my buddy) name in the org chart. Whatta bunch of milarkey that is. I feel your pain bro..


----------

